# Maglite Button Cell Solitaire LED



## sed6 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi all-
Been a lurker for awhile now and love this place. This is my 1st post. I've been insipred to create my very first flashlight mod, a Maglite Solitaire cut down to accept one button cell powering an MJLED. Enjoy.







As you can see it's smaller than the AAA battery used to power the Solitaire!






It's powered by an LR932 button cell putting out 1.5v and 5mAh, yep 5mAh! The cells were scavanged from an A23 (MN 23) 12v battery. I bought 2 for $4 at Walgreens so 16 button cells for $.25 each, not bad.






I used a generic fine-tooth hobby saw for the gory part.






Here's the guts. I threaded the tube and re-threaded the cap with a 12x1.25 metric tap, the closest I could find to the non-standard threads of the tail cap. It's not pretty, but it works. A Sharpie or some Alumnium Black will get rid of the shine.






I removed the lens plus ground the 'nub' on the reflector flat with the 'prongs' on its side. This eliminates the gap where the bodies halves meet.






Yep, it works! What, you think I wasn't going to post a beam shot? Picture is accurate, the MJLED is normally WAY brighter than the incan- when driven by a AAA cell. The button cell doesn't have the umph to get it much brighter than the stock bulb. But who cares!






Runtime? Forget it. 90 seconds before the bulb drops to a tiny glow. Turn it off for a few seconds then back on and it'll give you a few more seconds of light. Hope you enjoyed!

-Scott
OKC, OK


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome mod, who needs runtime when you can do this.

:welcome:


----------



## Marduke (Nov 11, 2007)

One hell of a first post!! 

:welcome:

BTW, thanks for the tip on removing that gap.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 11, 2007)

:welcome:Nice first post,90 seconds run time on maxpity no low setting just for fun,would a match have a longer run time,and be brighter.
Btw I like your style made my day.


----------



## sed6 (Nov 11, 2007)

TITAN1833 said:


> ...would a match have a longer run time,and be brighter.
> Btw I like your style made my day.


 
A match...LMAO! Thanks everyone for the compliments!


----------



## Bushman5 (Nov 11, 2007)

oh heck ya that is cool!!!!! :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs

i want one!


----------



## bluecrow76 (Nov 11, 2007)

:welcome:

+1 to what everyone else said! It's always nice when someone finds something fun to do with an otherwise "useless" light! :thumbsup:


----------



## Russianesq (Nov 11, 2007)

*coooooool *


----------



## DM51 (Nov 11, 2007)

Excellent! Welcome to CPF - you have arrived in style! 
Here's to further ingenuity and inventiveness from you.


----------



## Illum (Nov 11, 2007)

you've just killed the Orb Wee for the small factor!

:welcomene hell of a first post indeed!


----------



## tebore (Nov 11, 2007)

Holy crap I'm making one of these.


----------



## datiLED (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome first post, mod and creativity. You do a great pictorial, too. I am looking forward to seeing what other cool stuff that you have to share.


----------



## swampgator (Nov 11, 2007)

Somewhere I've got a tube that's battery leaked, banged up the threads getting the stuck cell out of it. I know what's going to happen to it now!


----------



## Marduke (Nov 11, 2007)

what would happen if you did this with a high mcd 5mm LED, and direct drive with 3-4 button cells?


----------



## Darksky (Nov 12, 2007)

Good Job! I'll have to have a go at one some day.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sigman (Nov 12, 2007)

Certainly wild & unique! Yep, you'll fit in here just fine! :thumbsup:


----------



## nitnapz (Nov 12, 2007)

thats awesome, sure to loose that one in your crack if you sit on it !:nana:


----------



## wallyrulz (Nov 13, 2007)

:laughing: 90 seconds!! Spoken by a true flashaholic. I love it!


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Nov 15, 2007)

Holy crap... :huh: that's cool.

Have you tried a runtime test consisting of 2-second bursts (normal keyhole-finding time, I estimate) between 2-minute rests?

90 seconds of runtime... if that uses most of the energy in the cell, that's about 40C. Nice.


----------



## sed6 (Nov 16, 2007)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Have you tried a runtime test consisting of 2-second bursts (normal keyhole-finding time, I estimate) between 2-minute rests?


 
I have not yet. But lets guesstimate that at about 75 2-sec bursts, or several months of service for that application. Hmmm...suddenly it sounds almost...practical 

-Scott
OKC, OK


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 18, 2007)

I gotta get me one of those, who cares about the 90 sec runtime....

next purchase..fine toothed hobby saw...

Do you think you could give us specs? like the length of the whole thing, how much of the barrel you cut away......

Crenshaw


----------



## greenlight (Apr 1, 2009)

April fools' bump! Nice mod.


----------



## ruriimasu (Apr 1, 2009)

where can i order one of these MJLed with reasonable international shipping? can u take photos of the reflector where u sand away some depth and also would a 10180 battery be better since the battery size is the same and packs more power?


----------



## Seiko (Apr 1, 2009)

Absolutely cool!


----------



## ruriimasu (Apr 2, 2009)

btw, anybody knows where i can order a threading tool and have a free delivery internationally?


----------

